

Show HN: I am currently.... - lostirc
http://francisaltomare.com/upvotes/

======
binarymax
Interesting.

One small usability tip if you can be bothered...might want to have the count
on the left side of the text, so you don't have to scroll when long entries
have been submitted.

~~~
lostirc
great idea, thanks

------
dpapathanasiou
A poor man's anonymous twitter?

------
mrgoldenbrown
It should replace anything with script tags in it with "I am currently trying
to break this page"

------
lostirc
I'm not really concerned about spam or usefulness :)

Just throwing a link out there

------
fredley
Bad decision to not have any anti-spamming measures. Or good decision.

------
iworkforthem
great way to beta test a product!

------
elb0w
The future

------
lazywithclass
Why 828?

~~~
lostirc
no real reason

------
JoeAltmaier
broken?

~~~
lostirc
what did you find that is not working?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Kept flashing but not changing; my entry never appeared; had to hit 'back'
multiple times to get out.

~~~
lostirc
Hmm weird, looks to be (still, not sure how) working on this end. The back
button is annoyingly cycling you through the scroll positions.

New submissions will show up as the first 0 entry

------
visua
:D

------
Raphael
Make the entries buttons!

